# April 2014 Pencil Color



## Sapper PE LS (Apr 14, 2014)

Mine was:


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 14, 2014)

i love NCEES pencils!!!! They are my go to pencils at work.


----------



## StarPE (Apr 14, 2014)

Mine was the same! The day I will never forget...


----------



## PEsoon2B (Apr 14, 2014)

I have about 2 of each color by now :smileyballs:


----------



## center*ice (Apr 14, 2014)

Sapper said:


> Mine was:




Nice, bold look. Very engineer-ish. Better than red or blue.


----------



## Ships (Apr 14, 2014)

Ours (NJ) was black as well; not sure if it varies by state. At the end I was surprised they suggested we could take them, it was almost anti-climactic that I didn't have to sneak it out mission impossible style.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 15, 2014)

red was my passing color. I have it hanging along with the exam day sheet from the NCEES


----------



## Krakosky (Apr 15, 2014)

I've got a blue one (FE) and a black one (PE).


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 15, 2014)

good point. I forgot about the FE pencil, but that one was red too


----------



## Krakosky (Apr 15, 2014)

Year 2011 and 2012.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Apr 15, 2014)

Seriously don't remember mechanical pencils for FE, took that ten years ago in '04. Thought I had remembered getting regular old wood/graphite pencil and remember turning it in after exam. But my memory could be fuzzy.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Apr 15, 2014)

I honestly can't remember whether they gave us pencils in 2000 when I took the EIT or not, but I am pretty sure my first PE attempt was red, my second attempt was blue, and I think my FS was green (maybe?). None of those are still around, they've long since been lost. But I have my black one, and it'll get lost someday too.


----------



## clintonvillian (Apr 16, 2014)

I keep failing just to keep getting these awesome pencils......

Timing is about right too! Every six months its time for a new one!


----------



## DeltaT (Apr 17, 2014)

Took the test in Dallas/Fort Worth. At the very end of the 8 hrs, the main proctor lady comes up and says that no one is allowed to even take the pencils. This was pretty frustrating. I just shook my head as I thought about dropping $350 to take the test and I can't even keep the pathetic pencil. I figured atleast a few people would disregard what she said and take it anyway, but surprisingly when I was walking out I noticed nobody wanted to roll those dice.. I wouldn't be surprised to see NCEES invalidating some poor guy/gals test because they took the pencil..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 17, 2014)

^ I did just that after my examination. No where in the candidate agreement I signed did it indicate my results would be invalidated by keeping the NCEES pencil. LOL


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Apr 17, 2014)

And at the Houston site, we were told to take them. Do not leave them, that if you didn't want it throw it away.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 17, 2014)

SMott said:


> And at the Houston site, we were told to take them. Do not leave them, that if you didn't want it throw it away.




hmy:


----------



## I M A PE (Apr 17, 2014)

I don't recall anybody saying anything one way or the other about the pencil in Austin. I definitely walked out with mine. It clearly wasn't prohibited and it's not like they're going to use a pencil that says "April 2014" again.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Apr 17, 2014)

Yeah, I don't get why some test centers say "NO, DO NOT TAKE THE PENCIL!" I've taken my pencil every time. But it's never been an issue, nobody could care less whether you could take it or not, it was just like, turn in your exam and leave the room... nobody said a thing about the pencils and like Kfox said, there was nothing in the NCEES instructions that said anything about exams being invalidated. That said, this last time, for the PS, I actually did ask the proctor out of courtesy since there were so few of us in the room and I didn't want to do anything wrong. She just nodded and said, "yeah, that's fine".


----------



## I M A PE (Apr 17, 2014)

I guess if I don't pass, I at least have a $250 pencil.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Apr 18, 2014)

Hahah! My pencils are worth $500 each! Gotta love the 16 hour SE exam prices. (Thanks for paying for those boss.)


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 21, 2014)

Hmmm, I tried to multi-quote last night with my new W8.1 computer at home and it wouldn't work. Trying today at lunch from work with W7 and it works fine. ?



Sapper said:


> I honestly can't remember whether they gave us pencils in 2000 when I took the EIT or not, but I am pretty sure my first PE attempt was red, my second attempt was blue, and I think my FS was green (maybe?). None of those are still around, they've long since been lost. But I have my black one, and it'll get lost someday too.


I took my FE in Fall of 2001 and, from what I remember, it was the last administration where examinees could use there own pencils (and own calculators! - praise the TI-89!)



clintonvillian said:


> I keep failing just to keep getting these awesome pencils......
> 
> Timing is about right too! Every six months its time for a new one!


LOL. That's what I tell my co-worker, who I have been helping study. I want him to do well enough so that he doesn't get discouraged and stop taking the exam, but not well enough to pass (because then I'll lose a pencil source). 



knight1fox3 said:


> ^ I did just that after my examination. No where in the candidate agreement I signed did it indicate my results would be invalidated by keeping the NCEES pencil. LOL


I distictly remember in my agreement it said you are free to keep the pencil. I can't remember if it was the CA agreement or NCEES agreement but I am 100% it was there. Maybe I'll try to find it.



Ready for PE said:


> I don't recall anybody saying anything one way or the other about the pencil in Austin. I definitely walked out with mine. It clearly wasn't prohibited and it's not like they're going to use a pencil that says "April 2014" again.


Unfortunately, this is not true. I think the first time I took Seismic (Oct '11), they gave us April '11 pencils. I blame not passing seismic the first time on this. 



SMott said:


> And at the Houston site, we were told to take them. Do not leave them, that if you didn't want it throw it away.


Holy S! Throwing away a sacred NCEES pencil? Blasphemy! I really hope that no one who threw away their pencil passed the exam. Think about it, do we really want engineers so irresponsible as to throw away the holy NCEES pencil designing our roads and bridges and highways and electrical backbones and transmission lines and sewers and storm drains and pump stations and…. Etc.?! I think not!


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Apr 22, 2014)

I used my pencil today. It is now my go to at work.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 22, 2014)

Sapper said:


> I used my pencil today. It is now my go to at work.


mine is sacred. I have dubbed thee Excaliber.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Apr 22, 2014)

Okay, so going back through the search function, it seems that the October 2010 administration was in fact green.

I definately remember the April 2006 administration being red.

Anybody remember what the October 2006 pencil color was? I really think it was blue.


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 22, 2014)

Sapper said:


> Okay, so going back through the search function, it seems that the October 2010 administration was in fact green.
> 
> I definately remember the April 2006 administration being red.
> 
> Anybody remember what the October 2006 pencil color was? I really think it was blue.




Weren't they not "yeared" there for a while? And the N C E E S letters were boxed?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 22, 2014)

^ I believe so. I have a few with no year marked on them. And weren't there also instances where the letters were either all caps or all lower case too?


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 22, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ I believe so. I have a few with no year marked on them. And weren't there also instances where the letters were either all caps or all lower case too?






kf, stop it! Now you're making me want to collect every different year, style, and color!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 22, 2014)

ptatohed said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > ^ I believe so. I have a few with no year marked on them. And weren't there also instances where the letters were either all caps or all lower case too?
> ...


LOL. Here's what I have in my stash. Note that these aren't all my own attempts, but just what I collected over the years. During my undergrad most of my roommates were engineers, my wife has taken both exams, and so on. Pencils arranged oldest to newest as far as I know. The top 2 have lower case lettering.


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 22, 2014)

I just had a brilliant vision! What if we started a thread (sticky?) which at least lists, if not pictures, every pencil color/style since 2002??

Ex.
Spring 2002: Red, no year, lowercase ncees &lt;Photo&gt;

Fall 2002: Blue, no year, lowercase ncees &lt;Photo&gt;

Spring 2003: Green, no year, capital NCEES &lt;Photo&gt;

…….

Spring 2014: Black &lt;Photo&gt;

I bet between all the members here, we can put together a complete list, or at least get very close (and have fun trying).


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Apr 22, 2014)

We can at least go back to April 06 I think.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 22, 2014)

I like it. Could possibly go back even further with some of my friends and family. Heck, I'm sure if we dig around here on the boards, we're bound to find the info we need.


----------



## iwire (Jun 12, 2014)

ptatohed said:


> I just had a brilliant vision! What if we started a thread (sticky?) which at least lists, if not pictures, every pencil color/style since 2002??
> 
> Ex.
> 
> ...


definitely are we still doing this?


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 12, 2014)

iwire said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > I just had a brilliant vision! What if we started a thread (sticky?) which at least lists, if not pictures, every pencil color/style since 2002??
> ...


I have not forgotten about this. I still plan to start a thread for this.


----------



## iwire (Jun 13, 2014)

I need to start attending engineering that ncees will have a booth there. They gave out pencil last time. I got one extra lol...red 12. Want to trade for a blue or green one hah



ptatohed said:


> iwire said:
> 
> 
> > ptatohed said:
> ...


----------



## The Wizard (Jun 18, 2014)

Do not feed ptatohed's obsession for these mechanical pencils!  You should see his Casio watch collection!!! Once he starts, he can't stop! LOL


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## iwire (Jun 18, 2014)

The Wizard said:


> Do not feed ptatohed's obsession for these mechanical pencils!  You should see his Casio watch collection!!! Once he starts, he can't stop! LOL


He should buy my brand in still in box Casio calculator 2014 version! LOL


----------



## iwire (Jun 18, 2014)

woo yoo scored a 2010 green Ncees from a co-worker..great condition!


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 18, 2014)

iwire said:


> woo yoo scored a 2010 green Ncees from a co-worker..great condition!






:jealous:


----------



## The Wizard (Jun 18, 2014)

iwire said:


> woo yoo scored a 2010 green Ncees from a co-worker..great condition!


Don't tell him this...he will be GREEN with envy.


----------



## iwire (Jun 18, 2014)

The Wizard said:


> iwire said:
> 
> 
> > woo yoo scored a 2010 green Ncees from a co-worker..great condition!
> ...


LOL..

how many color they made anyway?


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 19, 2014)

iwire said:


> The Wizard said:
> 
> 
> > iwire said:
> ...




I know of red, blue, green, and black. Am I missing any?


----------



## iwire (Jun 19, 2014)

ptatohed said:


> iwire said:
> 
> 
> > The Wizard said:
> ...


i thought I seen blue ...not sure about yellow


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Aug 15, 2014)

At the April 2014 exam I actually meant to be compliant and leave the pencil behind. Last week, as I was cleaning out my truck, I saw that it was in my glove compartment. I honestly do not remember taking it out of the test room.


----------



## DanHalen (Sep 3, 2014)

ptatohed said:


> Hmmm, I tried to multi-quote last night with my new W8.1 computer at home and it wouldn't work. Trying today at lunch from work with W7 and it works fine. ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LMAO....


----------

